# Attestation From PTU



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I need information from fellow expats who have completed their degree from PTU. I am in process for applying Canada Immigration. As Part of process I need to get my education certificates accessed from WES. I have done my B.Tech from Punjab Technical University.I need to know the procedure to get my mark sheets attested from the university. I have few of the following queries:-

1. I am not able to reach to any one in the PTU as they don't attend/entertain telephone calls. :O

2. Searched a lot but didn't get much information from their site.In such scenario I am clueless what is procedure to get it attested. 

3. I am planning for attestation instead of transcripts and will ask them to seal the envelope. Please let me know if this is right or wrong.

4. How is the experience with PTU to get these sort of things done. Previous Exp by any expat ?


Please suggest.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

I am not sure , if they give you the attestation in sealed envelope. But Certainly you have to visit your university and get that done on your own.

I know few people those who got the sealed envelope but they are those few lucky once.

Since they are not answering or replying. My suggestion here is to visit jalandhar and get it done yourself.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Found one link on this forum, Might be helpful for you :

http://www.ptu.ac.in/userfiles/file/FILE10002.PDF

Cheers


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot friends 

I am visiting PTU on Monday , will surely update everyone on the procedure. So that in future if anyone is applying through PTU, they can refer this link 

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> Thanks a lot friends
> 
> I am visiting PTU on Monday , will surely update everyone on the procedure. So that in future if anyone is applying through PTU, they can refer this link
> 
> ...


Good luck for you visit 

Cheers


----------



## sukhsai (Dec 10, 2013)

Canadian Edu institutes do not entertain the certificates that have been handled by candidates, even if attested by University VC. 

They would need transcripts to evaluate your education. Transcripts should go directly from University to evaluating agency; never to be touched by the applicant.

There's definite process in place; if not online, go to the university but don't send attested certificates.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Do you mean....we should expect Uni would directly send all transcript to Canadian equivalent authority via email, this seems to be not so feasible......any alternate solution ?


----------



## sukhsai (Dec 10, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Do you mean....we should expect Uni would directly send all transcript to Canadian equivalent authority via email, this seems to be not so feasible......any alternate solution ?


Each University charges a fee and would send your transcripts directly to where you want; Its a standard procedure world over and Indian Universities also has this set procedure.

Ask PTUor whatever University it is; thers a procedure. Even State boards or Schools have this procedure. Mostly there are forms available online but I dont know about PTU. I got mine the same way from Panjab University.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sukhsai said:


> Each University charges a fee and would send your transcripts directly to where you want; Its a standard procedure world over and Indian Universities also has this set procedure.
> 
> Ask PTUor whatever University it is; thers a procedure. Even State boards or Schools have this procedure. Mostly there are forms available online but I dont know about PTU. I got mine the same way from Panjab University.


Thanks for the information, would you mind sharing the address where we should ask uni to send, in the cic website ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> Do you mean....we should expect Uni would directly send all transcript to Canadian equivalent authority via email, this seems to be not so feasible......any alternate solution ?



Not via email, by regular mail or courier.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

colchar said:


> Not via email, by regular mail or courier.


Yup...thanks, I read that we need to send and not the uni in case of Immigration


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

piyush1132003 said:


> Yup...thanks, I read that we need to send and not the uni in case of Immigration



You do not send, the university does.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sssagi said:


> As long as the transcripts are stamped and sealed by university folks in their official envelope, either they can send directly or you can send them if they are OK to hand it over to you. You can refer the link below for Indian applicants:
> World Education Services - Required Documents


Great, thanks a lot for reply


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

have any body gone through this process in ptu.. please help


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I am back with hectic procedure of transcripts and attestations  .

Ok Here are the procedures to follow for transcripts and attestations:-


1. PTU Degree and Marksheet attestations/Transcripts:-

Get your WES for signed and Stamped by your collage ppl before you visit PTU as it is required by PTU ppl. Bring photo copies of all mark sheet and degree certificates which you want to get attested. Deposit the fee around Rs 300 for one transcript set. and around Rs 500 for attestation. 
You will get copy of attested documents(sealed envelop) on same day by 4 p.m. and they will courier the transcripts to the mentioned address (mention the address on envelop they will provide you).

Important:- Attestation and Transcripts fee collected only before 4:30pm. After 4:30 accounts is closed. So make sure you reach well in advance.

2. Attestation/ transcripts from The Punjab State Board Of Technical Education And India Training 

Same sort of process fill forms and deposit the required amount of money. Give all copies to them. The catch here is they will not handover the transcripts and attested copies on same day. You have to collect it personally by visiting the office again after 7-10 working days.

More question let me know? i will sort that for you 

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Zizy86 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am back with hectic procedure of transcripts and attestations  .
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing buddy, have couple of question (now talking for other uni)

1. WES form is not mandatory...its a request form for uni, right ? 
So wes people dont need it if I dont send it in sealed envelope , will that work ?
(I have submitted application for that)
2. Transcript should also work if attested and dated instead of individual mark sheet attested and dated ? 
(I asked for only transcript) 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks for sharing buddy, have couple of question (now talking for other uni)
> 
> 1. WES form is not mandatory...its a request form for uni, right ?
> So wes people dont need it if I dont send it in sealed envelope , will that work ?
> ...


IMHO 

1. you can send WES form separate as well with documents as its not required to be inside the sealed envelope. 
2. Transcripts is bigger thing than attestation  so it will work for you !!!


Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Zizy86 said:


> IMHO
> 
> 1. you can send WES form separate as well with documents as its not required to be inside the sealed envelope.
> 2. Transcripts is bigger thing than attestation  so it will work for you !!!
> ...


Awesome. .thanks for your reply, 
One quick : wes form is mandatory to send ? 
They have not mentioned it anywhere so I believe that should not be , am I right ?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Awesome. .thanks for your reply,
> One quick : wes form is mandatory to send ?
> They have not mentioned it anywhere so I believe that should not be , am I right ?


I think it is required as far as i know. If you read the WES form you can see second half of the paper is to be filled by official person and it will carry stamps as well from university. May be it acknowledges your academic records. Not sure about it ..you need to check with seniors. I hope someone with experience will help you in this.


BTW in which phase of immigration you are? I just started and trying to get my experience certificates from previous employers...its nightmare , they are paying no heed to my requests don't know what to do. Still trying to figure out every thing.:Cry:

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Zizy86 said:


> I think it is required as far as i know. If you read the WES form you can see second half of the paper is to be filled by official person and it will carry stamps as well from university. May be it acknowledges your academic records. Not sure about it ..you need to check with seniors. I hope someone with experience will help you in this.
> 
> 
> BTW in which phase of immigration you are? I just started and trying to get my experience certificates from previous employers...its nightmare , they are paying no heed to my requests don't know what to do. Still trying to figure out every thing.:Cry:
> ...


@Any senior: i am somewhat confused that do i need to send wes form or not , i don not want any mess on later date, if any senior expat / moderator can reply that will be great ?

@Zizy:I have also just started the process... from your side, you must have paid the amount to WES and got wes reference number and filled in the form, only in that case you were able to form updated from university people, am i right ?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> @Any senior: i am somewhat confused that do i need to send wes form or not , i don not want any mess on later date, if any senior expat / moderator can reply that will be great ?
> 
> @Zizy:I have also just started the process... from your side, you must have paid the amount to WES and got wes reference number and filled in the form, only in that case you were able to form updated from university people, am i right ?



Hi Piyush,

I haven't registered with WES yet, I am in process of collecting my transcripts from State Board and University. So far got the University transcripts and state board will be getting in another week or so. Once I'll get it then will register with WES and send them everything. 

You applying for IMMI or Study !!! PM me your ID or Contact will get in touch with you on further details  Instead of cluttering everything here , lets talk non informational part on PM :roll::bathbaby:

Thanks,
Zizy.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Zizy86 said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> I haven't registered with WES yet, I am in process of collecting my transcripts from State Board and University. So far got the University transcripts and state board will be getting in another week or so. Once I'll get it then will register with WES and send them everything.
> 
> ...


Sure buddy...I just send you my mail id 
I am here for immi 
If you are submitting for higher education, then submitting for senior secondary and all (10,12th) is not required...lets chat more this in our msg box


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks BUddy .. its of great help ..... Can you please tell me what do you mean by "Get your WES for signed and Stamped by your collage ppl" . I have done my degree from BCET Gurdaspur.... do i need something from the college?



Zizy86 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am back with hectic procedure of transcripts and attestations  .
> 
> ...


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks BUddy .. its of great help ..... Can you please tell me what do you mean by "Get your WES for signed and Stamped by your collage ppl" . I have done my degree from BCET Gurdaspur.... do i need something from the college?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

jatin229 said:


> Thanks BUddy .. its of great help ..... Can you please tell me what do you mean by "Get your WES for signed and Stamped by your collage ppl" . I have done my degree from BCET Gurdaspur.... do i need something from the college?


Hey Jatin,

Sorry for the typo. For degree attestation or transcript. Please get your WES form stamped and signed from your collage then only visit the PTU university as its mandatory. This stamping just verifies that you completed your degree from that particular collage.

I hope its clear now.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> Hey Jatin,
> 
> Sorry for the typo. For degree attestation or transcript. Please get your WES form stamped and signed from your collage then only visit the PTU university as its mandatory. This stamping just verifies that you completed your degree from that particular collage.
> 
> ...



Oh... I have provisional Degree from my college ... Will that not work ?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

jatin229 said:


> Oh... I have provisional Degree from my college ... Will that not work ?


I am not sure on provisional degree. Hopefully that works as it seems like you recently got your result. Check with other experienced expats. According to me provisional degree should suffice the need.add covering letter stating that you recently got your result out and final degree will take time. I hope this will solve your problem.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> I am not sure on provisional degree. Hopefully that works as it seems like you recently got your result. Check with other experienced expats. According to me provisional degree should suffice the need.add covering letter stating that you recently got your result out and final degree will take time. I hope this will solve your problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zizy


Thanks man for your valuable advice .....Actually I am a 2005 pass-out, but I had collected my provisional degree from college at that time ... I will be travelling all the way from Hyderabad , taken leaves from office ,to get this done ...... just a little worried ...


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

jatin229 said:


> Thanks man for your valuable advice .....Actually I am a 2005 pass-out, but I had collected my provisional degree from college at that time ... I will be travelling all the way from Hyderabad , taken leaves from office ,to get this done ...... just a little worried ...


I can understand your problem. IMHO Its better get your degree certificate first and then apply for transcripts or attestations. Attestation will be done in just one day but photocopies of all documents should be with you. Please consult with expert. Hope for the best.

BTW what are your plans for migration are you applying for this year or next year ?

Thanks,
ZIzy


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> I can understand your problem. IMHO Its better get your degree certificate first and then apply for transcripts or attestations. Attestation will be done in just one day but photocopies of all documents should be with you. Please consult with expert. Hope for the best.
> 
> BTW what are your plans for migration are you applying for this year or next year ?
> 
> ...


I am planing this year ... software category !!


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

hi ,

I am going to PTU tomorrow. Do I need to include "Academic Records Request Form" in the sealed envelop ? In one on the coloum in this form it is written that "print or type" , i seriously doubt if the PTU official will bother to print or type , they might just write with pen. What to do ?


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

If possible , may I have your phone number


----------



## karanwish2sky (Jun 22, 2014)

sukhsai said:


> Canadian Edu institutes do not entertain the certificates that have been handled by candidates, even if attested by University VC.
> 
> They would need transcripts to evaluate your education. Transcripts should go directly from University to evaluating agency; never to be touched by the applicant.
> 
> There's definite process in place; if not online, go to the university but don't send attested certificates.


The process here is to first get attested all your marrhseets and degree certificates from Registrar or Dean at university, if the university doesn't sends it directly to WES , you can take an envelope and get their stamp on that, and you can you yourself seal it
So it would qualify as a sealed envelope.

dont' send the certificates loose.

This is a better way of doing in case you are assesing multiple degrees libe BE and ME as well. seal it yourself in an envelope stanped by university.


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks a lot , you are clearing lots of doubts and providing an invaluable support to PTU fraternity ... i have two more doubts .... sorry doubts are comming one by one
1) in WES application form , under education details , i think i need to mention only the highest degree (B.tect) and not the 10+2 and 10th details , am i correct?
2)i have not paind to WES yet , can I change information after paying ? and also , will be giving me any ref number on after paying ?

thanks in advance ......


----------



## desmataks (Aug 20, 2014)

hi guys..
i have done b.tech. from ptu...

can u please tell me generally what is written in the transcripts which we get from ptu?

thanks in advance.


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am documenting the WES process for PTU

Before going to PTU:-

1)Take the printout of WES form, fill the upper half
2)Go to your college and get it stamped by you HOD. No need to go to Academic session, HOD sign will work
3) Make sure that your college do not fill the bottom half of form. College should only stamp on upper half. In my college BCET, the academic section officer was hell bent to fill that bottom half. He even shown me some filled in that format. WES has clearly mentioned that College filled form will not be accepted. But it is difficult to convince a stupid. So in tha end, my HOD helped and saved the day for me.


ON going to PTU
1) Write a small application that you want attested copies in sealed envelop.
2) take all photo copies 
2) Ask for WES counter for fee marcation
3)The Lady will write on application the fee you need tpo pay. 50 INR per copy
4) Go to Bank window and Pay the Amount.
5) Go to WES window again with receipt and handover the document
6) They will get is done and return to you in 3-4 hours



Tips and Tricks
If you know someone in PTU, ash him to make you meet with the attestaion deprtment lady at fourth floor. This way skip the Step 5 above and give the documentaion directly there. This will save your 2hours . This will you can also have the opportunity to check that the people there have filled the bottom half of WES form correct on NOT. In my case they had missed one coloum, as i was on 4th floor , i pointed it get it fixed.

After the work is done:-

Once you get your document, Make sure you complaint to registrar about the process of getting the form attested by college. It is of no use and just waste of time procedure .


----------



## harsimran (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello jatin thnks for whole information.....i ve done an mba from ptu. Wana get my education credential check ..pls help me out as u told need to get stamped from college..even i do confirmed from dem..a can please where u shud i get it stamped on upper half as dere is no space over here and wht shud i told dem to write... one more think will ptu give back sealed envolpe i dnt want to depend upon dem...i wana send my own .....waiting fr ur reply if possible send me ur cel no


----------



## harsimran (Sep 10, 2014)

And tell my what shud i written in d box of name of institution... college name or univ


----------



## jatin229 (Jul 21, 2014)

harsimran said:


> And tell my what shud i written in d box of name of institution... college name or univ




get i stamped on upped half .... i know there is no space there , that is why PTU is such an idiot,,,,, just get it stamped anywhere on upper half ..... "DO NOT fill your college credentials there" ..... just get it stamped from college for the satisfaction of PTU ..... Credentials should be off UNIV not of College ... YES, ptu will give you sealed envelop , tell them the same and they will hand it over to you


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

harsimran said:


> Haha Pls send me ur number if u can clear my doubt ...mera nmbr 9041300021




Hi Harsimran,

Don't share your number on public forums like this. If you want to talk to other person PM them instead of sharing on thread.

Thanks,
Zizy


----------



## harsimran (Sep 10, 2014)

Frds m bit confused can u pls pls guide ....we have to send transcripts or marks sheets and degrees in sealed envolpe....

If any one has done thru this pls guide. I have very less tym to apply...will marks sheets and degrees attestation will serve the purpose...or transcript require.. becz getting transcripts require 15 days and marks sheets verfcation 1 plss tell


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

harsimran said:


> Frds m bit confused can u pls pls guide ....we have to send transcripts or marks sheets and degrees in sealed envolpe....
> 
> If any one has done thru this pls guide. I have very less tym to apply...will marks sheets and degrees attestation will serve the purpose...or transcript require.. becz getting transcripts require 15 days and marks sheets verfcation 1 plss tell




You can use attestation as well but make sure you get it in sealed envelope from university.
Still if you have time get transcripts as i earlier said in this forum transcripts are bigger than attestation 

Seniors Please help here.:juggle:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Zizy86 said:


> Seniors Please help here.



Who are these seniors you are referring to?


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

colchar said:


> Who are these seniors you are referring to?



Admins,Moderators and expats who are having more experience than us lane:


----------



## anupratap (Jan 14, 2015)

*NAAC and evaluation*



jatin229 said:


> I am documenting the WES process for PTU
> 
> Before going to PTU:-
> 
> ...


Any idea if PTU us accredited as grade A by NAAC?
what is the difference in transcripts and marks card?
Does WES evaluates 3 year B. Sc. as equivalent to four year US degree?

Thank you


----------



## sohit4real (Feb 16, 2015)

*How to get transcript from PTU*

Can someone give a direct answer. I dint find any useful information online. Zizy can you let me know and others how you got the transcript from PTU.


----------



## kat0072 (Apr 12, 2015)

jatin229 said:


> I am documenting the WES process for PTU
> 
> Before going to PTU:-
> 
> ...



HI ALL,

Sorry for the post but my procedure of ECA is little different, which makes me confuse now only at 1st step. I don't have WES Form because I have requested CES (University of Toronto) to do the ECA assessment.

Reference Link:
learn.utoronto.ca/international-professionals/comparative-education-service-ces/immigration/application-forms


Please refer the above link and advice me instead of WES Form, which form I need to take it to the INSTITUTE before heading towards UNIVERSITY.

I mean is it ECA Form or Request Official Academic records form ?



Thanks


----------



## Bare Bones (Mar 5, 2015)

On WES online application form , under "Your Education" tab, for "Name of Institution *" field, so I need to type the Institute Name in which I studied OR the name of the University which awarded me the final degree. The college is affiliated to,University and University name comes under drop down box for selection. 
If I provide the college name only, would WES able to trace to the affiliated University OR should I write the University name inside the bracket appending to college name I typed in the provided box ?


----------

